

Hacking the Oculus Rift DK2, part II - jadeddrag
http://doc-ok.org/?p=1124

======
jadeddrag
Here is a link to Part 1: [http://doc-ok.org/?p=1095](http://doc-
ok.org/?p=1095)

Doc-Ok (and others) are getting closer to reverse engineering the Oculus DK2
so hopefully we can have an open source Linux SDK soon. Maybe even before
Facebook/Oculus releases their official version!

We are looking for more help, so if you're on irc, pleaes join us in #openhmd
on freenode.net

